# BFP before OTD.........



## Holly-Jane (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, looKing for a bit of advice. I had my ET on 01/03 and my OTD is the 13/03 (TUesday). 

Today I took a first response HPT and it came up positive almost instantly! I had my hcg booster inj on 25/02. Could the positive be due to that still in my system? I know it's not advised to poas early but I couldn't wait any longer!

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## second hope (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi I think everyone is different but I just tested at 2 dpt 3dt , to see if the trigger had gone  It was BFN so I guess my hcg trigger shot has gone which I did 7 days ago so now out of my system. I had 250 ovitrelle. 
So maybe u have got a Real positive , well done and good luck!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

It depends on the dose of your trigger shot in all honesty as to how long it takes to leave your system but as the trigger is 14 days it could well be a BFP, i would retest in a day or 2 just for clarification, some triggers do take longer than others depending on the dosage.

  

Let us know how you get along

Donna Marie


----------



## Holly-Jane (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you both for the replies, have bloods on Tue so will know for certain then!! 

Good luck x


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

I had my bfp 7dp3dt. I had testes at 4dp and the trigger was well and truly gone. I then tested the nest 2 days and test is getting darker. Also done my clearblue this evening and the positive came up before the test had even finished developing. xx


----------



## vic1984 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Ladies

I took a hpt this morning and got bfp. this is my second round of ivf and i have never been pregnant. i'm now 10dpt with 5dt i'm not supposed to test until friday 16th but just couldn't help myself reading how people have done theres early.
it was a fet 2 blasts and i'm taking progynova and pessaries. i've read these will not affect outcome.
i just dont want it to change is it likely to change in 4 days?
Help i'm stopping myself from being happy just in case. is it to good to be true x


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey ladies

I tested 3 days before I should and got a clear BFP.  Am 15 weeks pregnant. . .

Good luck XX


----------



## justwishing (Oct 10, 2011)

vic1984 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I took a hpt this morning and got bfp. this is my second round of ivf and i have never been pregnant. i'm now 10dpt with 5dt i'm not supposed to test until friday 16th but just couldn't help myself reading how people have done theres early.
> it was a fet 2 blasts and i'm taking progynova and pessaries. i've read these will not affect outcome.
> ...


Hi Vic

Congrats on your BFP!!! My OTD is friday too!
I tested today too - so much bad influence on the boards at the minute! I tested using tesco's own and it was a faint positive. I only had digital ones otherwise and just know nothing would show so i've gone out today and got 2 first reponses tests and can't wait to do another.

How are your symptoms? My cramps had gone but seem to have started up in the past hour 

Sx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi ladies, both tests sound promising! Let us know how you get on. I tested 6 dp5dt and am now 23 weeks pregnant with twins. Good luck to you all. X


----------



## vic1984 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Ladies

Big Congrats to you all to!! i tested with a digital as thats all i had and clear as day says pregnant.
but cant't seem to get my head around it or let it believe it.
There is defo to much bad influence to test early and i only tested to stop myself getting my hopes up and was sure was gonna be a BFN.
I had cramps first few days after transfer,but not since only feeling slightly uncomfortable and few twinges. i've had bad lower back for about a week and nausea for past few days, and sore bb's but these are all symptoms i get when af is due apart from the nausea.
i've also been wiped out but then again i'm always tired just ask the OH

How are you feeling S?

Vic xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey girlies 
Congrats on ur results,its unlikely to change in 4 days if the trigger is outta ur system,I was the opposite,I tested 2 days before I was meant to cos had bad period like pains and just felt like I did every other month when period came,was even more convinced it was over cos the test was negative however I tested the next nite which was 13dp2dt and it was bfp!!my girl is almost 15wks old now and totally amazin!!

Here's hopin to a further happy and healthy pregnancy 

Jenna xx


----------



## Holly-Jane (Mar 2, 2012)

I have now done 3 tests over 3 days (2 first response and a clear blue digital) and all positive!!

Had some cramp and lower back pain this morning but that's gone, just left with the really sore boobs!!

OTD tomorrow, can't wait!!

Congratulations to all with BFP's  and good luck to all waiting!! x x


----------



## Holly-Jane (Mar 2, 2012)

OMG I'm officially pregnant!!!!! Blood level of 209.. Is this good??!! Can't believe it's finally happened!! 

Good luck everyone still to find out x x


----------



## hope5 (Jan 25, 2011)

congrats Holly-Jane 
That sounds really good  

Hope xx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Holly Jane!  Thats great - an official pregnancy!!

The level should double every 48 hours so 209 is great.

Welcome to the club    

Hoping you are setting a trend for the other ladies here

XXX


----------



## Holly-Jane (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you ladies and I have everything crossed that you's are all joining in celebration soon!! x


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

I have been celebrating for a few weeks already  

Congrats again and best of luck for the rest of the ladies XX


----------



## justwishing (Oct 10, 2011)

Holly Jane - congrats on your BFP!!!! yay

Vic I feel great - had bad circulation cramps in legs and arms but yes feeling good. Still getting faint positives but this AM was fainter than yesterday so i'm feeling cautious still. I have no more normal tests left only clearblue digital and i am weary of doing one as it was BFN on sat! Going to wait until OTD now and see how it goes 

xx


----------



## vic1984 (Jul 28, 2011)

congrats holly jane on your official  

congrats to all you other ladies, thanks for all the comments helping me put my mind at ease.
i've now done my 3rd test in 3 days and all positive
Hurry up friday so i can make it official in my head

S i found the digital ones really good to use as they measure as low as 25 hcg levels, looks like we both holding out for friday good luck and good luck to all you other ladies expecting

Vic xx


----------



## Peace50 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've wanted to do this for so long. I'm 11dp3dt and finally got my bfp today. Best thing I've ever seen! Good luck to you all it can happen.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Woohoo congrats hun that's amazin 

Jenna xx


----------



## Jen6923 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys! Just got my bfp today on mothersday of all days! So happy!!! Xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Woohoo congrats pet!!

Jenna xx


----------

